# Ferret Question (A lot of them!)



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well i've decided to look into getting some ferrets next year to keep as pets, so i have a lot of questions to ask and decided the earlier the better to be prepared and know as much as i can so here are my questions

We plan on keeping them outside so whats the best size hutch with run and anything else i should know about for keeping them outside?

What is the best group to keep, Neutered girls and boys or same sex?

Is it okay to feed them completely raw diet?

What injections etc do they need?

Would they be okay around a playful Border Collie and a laid back cat and Collie cross?

How much excercise and out of cage time do they need? We have a garden and plenty of fields to walk around with them on a harness?

Best bedding to use?

How easy is it to litter train and how do you do it?

How easy (or hard!) are they to bond?

I plan on getting them from a rescue as i think this would be best for me to get used to them and learn about them

Sorry for all the questions Please add anything else you think i should know!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Well i've decided to look into getting some ferrets next year to keep as pets, so i have a lot of questions to ask and decided the earlier the better to be prepared and know as much as i can so here are my questions
> 
> We plan on keeping them outside so whats the best size hutch with run and anything else i should know about for keeping them outside? *We keep ours in a childrens play house and am building a run thats prob around 6ft long and 3 foot wide*
> 
> ...


Ive tried to answer what i know in my limited time in owning ferrets (nearly 2 weeks!) in bold


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks LostGirl, very helpful

My dads going to build their run and sleeping area as he built my chipmunks aviary too so they should have a good area to play and sleep in. I will make sure they have a ton of cosy bedding and blankets to keep warm for bed time. Glad they can bond pretty easy too. I'll need to find out if my normal vet would spay or neuter any ferrets if not i'll go to the big vet practice and they should do it!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Thanks LostGirl, very helpful
> 
> My dads going to build their run and sleeping area as he built my chipmunks aviary too so they should have a good area to play and sleep in. I will make sure they have a ton of cosy bedding and blankets to keep warm for bed time. Glad they can bond pretty easy too. I'll need to find out if my normal vet would spay or neuter any ferrets if not i'll go to the big vet practice and they should do it!


if you get rescues they will prob already be done if not they tnd to give a voucher, Our even tho we got our jill from somehwere else have given us a ref number for our vets to get her spay for £35 instead of the £85-90 they were going to charge us.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's not so bad then. I'm either going to find a small independent rescue or if i can't i'll go to the SSPCA (Scottish RSPCA) It's a while away but better to have everything ready


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

We plan on keeping them outside so whats the best size hutch with run and anything else i should know about for keeping them outside?

A single ferret I would recommend no less then a 4 ft by 18" (4x2x2 is better) for multiple ferrets I would say 5-6 foot with a run underneath. It is brilliant that you are keeping them outside as it is better for ferrets, ferrets kept indoors are more likely to suffer from insulanoma and adrenal disease here is a few links about both conditions. These are most common in the USA where ferrets are kept as house pets and fed mainly dry food.

* adrenal disease ::Adrenal Disease in Ferrets

* Insulinoma :: Insulinoma in Ferrets

What is the best group to keep, Neutered girls and boys or same sex?

This totally depends on your preference as all the ferrets should get along fine regardless of sex. In my opinion male (hob) ferrets make the best pets females (jills) are more independent and move faster where as the males are slower.

Is it okay to feed them completely raw diet?

Yes this is the best thing for them, ferrets are designed to eat meat. It is the most healthiest choice of diet for them, as eating the raw meat will help keep teeth clean, often ferrets fed total dry food get a build up of tartar and plaque where ferrets fed raw often have super clean teeth.

What injections etc do they need?

Ferrets can catch canine distemper so they can be injected against this to help prevent them catching it. (this is up to you many people dont bother in England but there has been an outbreak last year so it maybe wise.

Would they be okay around a playful Border Collie and a laid back cat and Collie cross?

This depends on the temperament of both the dogs and ferrets.

How much excercise and out of cage time do they need? We have a garden and plenty of fields to walk around with them on a harness?

they would be happy with 1-2 hours play a day but if they have a large cage and plenty of toys stimulation they may not require as much time out.

Best bedding to use?

I use a soft tissue type bedding this helps reduce smells i change the bed weekly.

How easy is it to litter train and how do you do it?

They are fairly easy to litter train as ferrets only use one corner just place the tray in the corner they use. (put a brick in so they cant tip it though lol)

How easy (or hard!) are they to bond?

it depends on the ferrets themselves

I plan on getting them from a rescue as i think this would be best for me to get used to them and learn about them.

This is great that rescue ferrets will get a 2nd chance


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry DK just got this (It didn't show up when i clicked edit profile)

Anyway thanks for the advice, been very helpful. I'd definately have to keep them outside as my mum wouldn't appreciate the smell and plus i have the chipmunks in my room and i don't want any ending up as food. I think i like the sound of boys maybe a neutered duo. I'm glad they are fairly easy to litter train too so hopefully by next year we will be ready to introduce some ferrets into our life


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Peter 

your welcome mate, my chips aren't bothered about the ferrets (smell) as they are bound to be able to smell them on me. I keep all mine outside there are too many health problems that can be brought on through ferrets being kept indoors and given too much artificial lighting. 

Ferrets can not sweat so when its warm it is best to keep an eye on them and mist them with a water spray. You can also freeze coke bottles and place them in the bedding area then the ferret can lay next to it if it likes.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

My chips aren't scared of the cat either, One nibbled his eat through the cage

Yeah i heard of them getting to hot (not likely in rainy Scotland) and would mist them and i heard of the coke bottle idea too. My dogs favourite on a warm day is the hose on the mist setting


----------

